# Geauga County?



## jdk32581

Anyone searching in Geauga county? Bainbridge here...

I started looking this past week but have not found any. Found a couple Dryads and a bunch of ramps but no morels.... I have been searching the warmer places, open field tree lines, hills near creeks etc...

I am searching on private land with permission and see what appears to be lots of Tulip and Ash trees but very few elms. Have found some HUGE sycamore trees as well down in the Chagrin River valley in east Cuyahoga county (Chagrin Falls).

Anyone near me?

J


----------



## loshonhora

i'm in russell. nothing yet.


----------



## biggoldstick

Chardon, concord area here....around 6 + hours &amp; no luck yet.... Can't be much longer!


----------



## jdk32581

Went out again yesterday and today. Zero. The past two days I was in the Chagrin River valley. Think I found a false morel. Have a picture of it and need to figure out how to post a picture. 

Found some more dryads as well. The "false morel" was down in a ravine near a stream by a huge dead tree. I also found a HUGE patch of ramps. Took some to a local chef for the Saturday nigh dinner special. Thousands of them on the hill of the ravine and very easy to dig. I took a couple pounds and pickled them. I may dig a bunch more and make a big batch of pickled ramps to keep for the winter. Anyone else have any luck?

J


----------



## mrmorelski

A buddy found 11 morels out in willoughby up in the east branch tributary. Said they were in the sandy soil on a hillside near the river..haven't had any luck myself yet.


----------



## jdk32581

False morel? ]//i60.tinypic.com/29zbe36.jpg[/img]


----------



## jdk32581

The shroom was down deep in the leaf ground cover. I had to cut it out to get a good picture of it. I placed it on the fallen tree to get a better picture. Can anyone ID the tree from the bark?


----------



## pmattingly927

Here in Burton and looked for about an hour or so. Nothing so far, seemed really dry still. Headed to Nelson to check out that area today. Steady 50 degree nights now, so should be coming and just saw my first hummingbird this morning which I'm told is a good sign!!


----------



## mrmorelski

JDK - That is most definitely the bark from a slippery elm. And while some don't recommend we eat the false morels, I personally find them quite tasty. I was out out searching this morning and encountered a very nice patch in the chagrin river valley in an apple orchard near where the eagles feed. They were small but I suspect in the next day or so these puppies are going to turn into full grown doggies…watch out cause they dogs bite! Good luck


----------



## jdk32581

Found five more false morels in Geauga County. Top of a hill by a dead fallen cherry tree.


----------



## jdk32581

Mattingly-
How did Nelson go? I went to punderson for a couple hours but found nothing. 

Mr. Morelski - 

I have permission to hunt 100 acres of private land in the chagrin river Valley. Not sure I have ever seen an eagle though. We the Apple trees wild or like an old farm orchard? I see lots of Apple trees but they are crab apples does it matter? 
The land is right in chagrin falls / hunting Valley.


----------



## mrmorelski

An eagle is a large predatory bird. In the Chagrin area there are bald eagles which are black with white heads. Sounds like you have some really great access. This fresh rainfall can make a morel pop 1-2" plus it clears away some of the brush. If you're not already out looking good you should be! Any chance I can join you? I could trade you. I have a weekend rafting trip for 2 on the Mohican. Let me know!


----------



## pmattingly927

jdk...never made it to nelson yet, but searched some local areas for the last few days. I think the soil temp. is still a little cold. My dad found 65 today in huron county. I think they'll be popping in the next few days for sure. Good to get some rain!!


----------



## allianceshroomer

Found 1 grey. In stark county..few dog peckers bear Lisbon...going looking tomorrow


----------



## brewer4u

I have been looking in Cuyahoga County, nothing yet, but I think within the next few days morels will be in the area.


----------



## allianceshroomer

Ya today feels like a good day


----------



## biggoldstick

Just finished eating my first morels of the year!!! ...2 hours this morning only yielded 6 blacks 2 yellows and 8 pecker heads... Found a lot of dried pecker heads....not the bounty I was hoping for, but better than nothing....chardon area


----------



## jdk32581

Found 17 today in Geauga County. Most were under an elm tree. Not sure what type they are but I believe they are half frees. Will post some pics ASAP


----------



## allianceshroomer

1 in stark county...dog peckers in Lisbon....think we will get another week?


----------



## jdk32581

Alliance 

I saw my first beef steak false more last week. Today I found what I believe is a bunch of half frees. If the morel species timing is true it seems it is just starting this next couple weeks for yellows. I am still new to this so I'm not sure. I think it goes verpas, beef steak false, half frees, then yellow, white, gray, and blacks?


----------



## jdk32581

Hopefully it will rain the next couple days. Half the shrooms I found today were very dry and seemed at least a few days old


----------



## jdk32581

<strong>Half Free?</strong>


----------



## jdk32581

]//i61.tinypic.com/2881gs8.jpg[/img]


----------



## jdk32581

]//i59.tinypic.com/302ch9h.jpg[/img]


----------



## jdk32581

]//i57.tinypic.com/znvupf.jpg[/img] 

]//i60.tinypic.com/2upxpug.jpg[/img] 

]//i58.tinypic.com/24347k9.jpg[/img]


----------



## pmattingly927

jdk....thanks for sharing!! Yes, those are half frees. So glad to see they made it to us here in geauga county. I must get out and look again today. Looking for that gold mine!!


----------



## jdk32581

Mattingly 
I'm going out again today. I might go to Nelson soon too.


----------



## biggoldstick

Another dozen peckerheads and two more yellows....looked for only30 min....gonna get real shroomy the next few days....


----------



## jdk32581

Two more giant Peckers....
]//i62.tinypic.com/21oh3m.jpg[/img]


----------



## mrmorelski

@ jdk - Yum! Would love to be munching on that big pecker right about now! Have you heard that the morels can communicate with the other mushrooms? They don't have brains but have a tremendous feeling system. Weird stuff. Also, if you go hunting during a thunderstorm sometimes the lightening will funkdify the colors of the morels. They can even flash purple as the lightening strikes~~~But be careful you don't get struck lol. You still want to get together?


----------



## pmattingly927

Went to Nelson Ledges today and didn't find any. I don't think there are enough elms around here. Any one know where there are lots of elms?? Weather getting colder for the next few days so not sure how that's going to be for the morels. Maybe get out again tomorrow after the down pour we just had, could be my last chance and more rain coming tomorrow. What do you guys think? Will we still have a chance when it warms up again??


----------



## biggoldstick

The most I ever found was on May 27 , 2011....no doubt there is still time...snow belt is always later than surrounding area.... On my way out now, rain has passed...


----------



## biggoldstick

19 small yellows today. At least 50-100 more just breaking through the leaves...the cooler weather is a bummer, but it's getting shroomy


----------



## jdk32581

So far I have found about 5 pounds of greys, yellows. Bunch of half frees too. Will post some pics when I can

GoldStick-
Do you think we need a bit more heat to get another push of shrooms? Or will they pop in this cold weather. Debating whether to go out tomorrow or not. Yesterday was the first day I came back with 0 in six trips.


----------



## biggoldstick

My experiences tell me that a cold spell isn't great for growth, that doesn't mean they will stop...yellows are just starting in my spots, I'm not concerned with the weather as much as I am the slugs and snails


----------



## pmattingly927

Found this lonely guy today.


----------



## pmattingly927

guess I can't attach pic..haha


----------



## pmattingly927




----------



## jdk32581

Goldstick-

Any specific type of tree or ground cover you have been having luck? I seem to be having luck with cherry trees and rocky areas with good drainage. They also have been almost exclusively where there is very little green stuff near them. They all seem to be in bare patches of leaves on the ground. Any similarities?


----------



## biggoldstick

This year I've found them on the northern slopes (which is strange for me, usually south slopes are my go to) ... Old growth tulip,cherry, beech .... A few years ago I stumbled on a MONSTER patch in an old red pine stand, it hasn't produced like that since, however it's a spot I can rely on yearly


----------



## pmattingly927

Found 5 greys and 2 yellows today. Dad gave me the great advice of cherry trees and rose brambles and that's where I found them, plus by grape vines, but not sure that had anything to do with it.


----------



## biggoldstick

4 dozen greys, half dozen BIG yellows ( each one standing solo by 6 different massive tulips), 1 black &amp; 1 peckerhead.....greys were all near a creek bottom 15 yards from the water, sycamore, cottonwood &amp; greenbriar


----------



## biggoldstick

3 big yellows &amp; a fourth that was eaten &amp; dried... Not quite the season I was expecting, especially after hearing of the year they had in Athens, hocking etc.... Any is better than none...not giving up yet, gonna hit a new spot ASAP


----------



## biggoldstick

16 more yellows in little more than an hour...all were super fresh, several were still trapped under the leaves... Getting harder to see with all the ground vegetation, but they are there now!!!


----------



## jdk32581

Super busy but still found time to go hunting every day. Collected about 10+ pounds total with me and my hunting buddy. Gave up looking for only elm trees, cherry, etc. All I look for now is where the water is flowing, terrain and drainage. The spores are carried by water and collect in areas where they are trapped. The spores are concentrated in these areas. Add in the right soil and a dead apple/cherry tree and the spore pockets only produce more. However, anywhere water is depositing and draining well there can be a morel regardless of trees. Soil must be good and black though. Here are some pics.....


----------



## jdk32581

PS

I am not 100% sure but I believe the peak was on Tuesday/Wednesday. I have noticed a decline in the past few days. I am hoping with these sunny days coming up some more will pop and maybe get a second flush? I found morels every day I went out for the past 10 days but the numbers/size have been declining.

Goldstick-
This is my first year hunting do we get multiple flushes in Ohio? Or is it one push and then done?


----------



## jdk32581

]//i58.tinypic.com/ioiw0p.jpg[/img]


----------



## jdk32581

]//i60.tinypic.com/31459fo.jpg[/img] 

]//i60.tinypic.com/2zfsy8o.jpg[/img] 

]//i59.tinypic.com/dc6jpt.jpg[/img] 

]//i59.tinypic.com/11v1h8h.jpg[/img] 

]//i62.tinypic.com/f2od1c.jpg[/img]


----------



## jdk32581

]//i61.tinypic.com/2ai1t34.jpg[/img] 

]//i57.tinypic.com/33c1w04.jpg[/img] 

]//i61.tinypic.com/2irxavc.jpg[/img]


----------



## biggoldstick

Still popping up here... Searched 2 spots today found 14 big yellows, still very fresh. These are 2 spots I've been through last week....been finding them all on hilltops next to large tulips...nothing in the low areas....unpredictable sums it up best


----------

